# The Public Awareness Thread



## Courtjester (Dec 9, 2011)

If you have any information everybody could benefit from knowing, how about sharing it with us here? To get the ball rolling, here is my first contribution:

*Attention All Travellers

*​While travelling ignorance can be particularly costly. The first step towards avoiding the loss of valuable items is an awareness that nothing is safe in checked baggage. If you have to any of them with you, keep them in your hand luggage where you can constantly keep an eye on them. 
 
The video shows how thieves easily open locked suitcases and bags, at airports or anywhere else, without the owner ever finding out. That’s why so many people have had things missing from  their baggage, even when they received them at the arrival port – only seemingly unopened  and untouched! How do the thieves go about it? With the greatest of ease! 

Take this thought forward to your hotel room! Many lock their valuables in their suitcases when they go out, thinking that they will be safe. After watching the video with the help of the link below you are sure to never do that again either.

Break into and reseal a locked suitcase demonstration - YouTube

Please note that the above link no longer works.
A new one has been posted by Aquarius 26.12.2015

Happy Christmas to you all. 
Cj

* * *
​


----------



## JosephB (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't run with scissors.


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 12, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Don't run with scissors.



Thank you! I shall bear it in mind. :joyous:


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 12, 2011)

*Scam Alert On Social Networking Sites*




 

From Beware of scam gift voucher & product offers on social networking sites comes the following:

*Beware of scam gift voucher & product offers on social networking sites
*
SCAMwatch is warning social networking users to beware of scam posts which offer fake gift vouchers or products for free. The vouchers are offered in exchange for personal details and passing on a scam link to friends. 

*How the scam works*

You see a post on a social networking site such as Facebook or Twitter offering free gift vouchers or products. Recent scams have offered fake vouchers for supermarkets and coffee shops. Other have offered free products such as smartphones, tablet devices and laptops. 
This scam abuses brand names and logos of well-known companies and products in order to make the offers look legitimate. 
To claim the voucher or product you may be asked to first “Like” a Facebook page, share the scam post with friends and follow a link to complete a scam survey. The survey will ask for personal details which scammers can then use to commit identity theft. 
If you fall victim to the scam you will never receive the product or voucher. If you print an online voucher it will be a fake which is not honoured or of any value. 
In more sophisticated versions of this scam, clicking on links may cause your social media account to become hijacked or compromised. A hijacked account will spam your friends with more scam post. If your Facebook page has been compromised use this Facebook page to re-secure your account. If your Twitter account has been hijacked see this Twitter information on how to re-secure your page. 
Similar scams also are perpetrated via email with links to online scam surveys. 
*Protect yourself*

Never click on suspicious links on social networking sites – even if they are from your friends. Remember if an offer seems too good to be true it probably is! 
Be very wary when filling in surveys linked to via social networking posts and pages. Scammers commonly use these surveys to steal your valuable personal information. 
If in doubt about the authenticity of a free offer always contact the company on their official customer service number to verify that it is genuine. You can also search the internet using the exact wording of the offer as many social media scams can be identified this way. 
Keep your personal details personal - be careful what information you share and post on social networking sites and with whom you share it– expect that people other than your friends can see it. 
Set your online social networking profiles to private, never give out your account details and regularly update your computer’s security software. 
Protect your accounts with strong passwords and change them regularly - have a different password for each social networking site so that if one is compromised, not all of your accounts will be at risk. 
Don’t accept a friend request or a follow request from a stranger - people are not always who they say they are and the best way to keep scammers out of your life is to never let them in. 
If you think you have provided your banking or credit card details to a scammer contact your bank or financial institution immediately. 
*Report
*
You can report scams to the ACCC via the report a scam page on SCAMwatch or by calling 1300 795 995.

*More information*

See our social networking scams page for more information.
Coles Supermarkets have also issued a warning about this type of scam via the Coles website homepage.
If your account has been compromised:

If your Facebook page has been compromised use this Facebook information to re-secure your account. 
If your Twitter account has been hijacked see this Twitter information on how to re-secure your page. 
Stay one step ahead of scammers, follow @SCAMwatch_gov on Twitter or visit SCAMwatch_gov_au (@SCAMwatch_gov) on Twitter.
* * *​


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 13, 2011)

*Natural Flu Protection – The Humble Onion*
​ 
The time of year when the danger of catching the common cold or its most severe form, flu, comes round surprisingly quickly each year and with it the need for refreshing our memories about natural ways of protecting ourselves and our loved ones against all manner of airborne bacteria, including any flu viruses that may be at large. Let me begin with the story one of my friends told me some time ago of how when, as a child, he was in hospital and near dying. His Italian/African grandmother came to visit him and she told a family member to go buy her a large onion and a clean pair of white cotton socks. She sliced the onion open, then put a slice on the bottom of each of his feet and pulled the socks over this. In the morning when he awoke and the socks were removed, they found that the slices of onion had turned black and his fever was gone.

The following has been reported from the year 1919 when a flu virus is believed to have killed forty million people. One of the doctors, who visited people to see if he could help them, came upon a farm where, to his surprise, everyone was very healthy. When the doctor asked how this was achieved, the wife replied that she had placed an unpeeled onion in a dish in the main room of their house. There would probably not have been more than two rooms in any case. The doctor couldn’t believe it and asked if he could have one of the onions and place it under the microscope. She gave him one and when he did this, he did find the flu virus in the onion. Clearly, through absorbing the bacteria, the onion had kept the family healthy.

Another story I heard from a hairdresser. She said that several years ago many of her employees were coming down with the flu and so were many of her customers. The next year she placed several bowls with onions around in her shop. To her surprise, none of her staff got sick and that certainly convinced her that it works. And no, I am not sharing this information with you because I am in the onion business. So, how about buying some onions and placing them in bowls around your home? If you work at a desk, place one or two in your office or under your desk or even on top somewhere. Try it and see what happens. The friend who sent me this says they did it in their home and they never got the flu.

If this helps us and our loved ones not to become sick, what could be better? But even if you do get the flu, because of the healing influence of the onion it will probably be only in a mild form. What is there to lose, apart from a few pence or cents on onions?

One lady reports as follows: ‘I contracted pneumonia and needless to say I was very ill. I came across an article that said to cut both ends off an onion put one end on a fork and then place the forked end into an empty jar, placing the jar next to the sick patient at night. It said the onion would be black in the morning from the germs. Sure enough it happened just like that. The onion was a mess, but I began to feel better.’

Another thing I read somewhere was that onions and garlic placed around the room saved many from the black plague in times gone by because of their powerful antibacterial, antiseptic properties.

Following the advice, I placed onions strategically all over my home, and I have to say, they do look quite decorative. One stands in a small wooden bowl in my living room and creates the impression of a sculpture. And by the way, because the onions do not have to be peeled, no unpleasant smells linger.

After reading the above, one of my friends contacted me with this: ‘I have tried both onion and garlic on ear infections. At one time my ear drum had actually burst, and even though I had been to see the doctor twice, each time she refused to prescribe antibiotics. This was because there was no redness in my ear canal thanks to the onion and garlic I had placed over it. I think she only believed me when, on my third visit, a discharge was evident.

‘My Grandmother used to place an onion in a bowl of water in rooms that had been painted and decorated, to take away the smell of the fumes.’

From Dian Dincin Buchman’s excellent book ‘Herbal Medicine’ come the following two remedies: ‘Coughs: An old pioneer remedy consists of simmered honey and onion syrup. The onion may be juiced first and added to the honey, if this seems desirable. If available, add a pinch of thyme and ginseng powder, as both are very helpful in chest complaints.’

‘Coughs, Bronchitis, Asthma: Make an onion broth. Cut up a large red onion. If you haven’t got one, a white one will work, too. Add a pint of cold water, a pinch of salt and a pat of butter and simmer until the onion is soft. Place the broth in a hot bowl and eat it as hot as possible, without removing the onion pieces. Minerals from the onion and its mucilaginous properties help soothe the inflamed mucous membranes and induce perspiration. This helps to reduce the chest congestion and causes the release of toxins.’

From ‘A World In Crisis’

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Jan 27, 2012)

*The Value Of A Glass Of Water*

Gravity holds water in the lower part of our bodies when we are upright. Upon lying down all parts of the lower body are on the same level as the kidneys. They then find it easier to remove the water from our system.

As most people appreciate by now, a minimum amount of water is required to flush the toxins out of our bodies. The correct time for drinking it is very important. According to one cardiac specialist, doing so at certain times of the day maximises the water’s effectiveness:

2 glasses of water after waking up help to activate internal organs.
1 glass of water 30 minutes before a meal aids digestion.
1 glass of water before taking a bath helps to lower blood pressure.
1 glass of water before going to bed aids avoiding strokes and heart attacks.

Water at bed time also helps to prevent night time leg cramps. When we wake up with a cramp, our leg muscles are in need of hydration.

*Worth A Try!*
​


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't shelter under a tree during an electrical storm. Trees attract lightning. If caught out in the open during a storm, lie down, if possible in a depression in the ground. 

Never walk across behind a horse that doesn't know you're there.

The way to cure 99% of computer problems, after battling for an hour to do it yourself, is to waste money on a phone call to your ISP. While waiting in the queue, the problem miraculously fixes itself. 

If you're Irish, always use three condoms. To be sure, to be sure, to be sure.


----------



## Courtjester (Jan 27, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> The way to cure 99% of computer problems, after battling for an hour to do it yourself, is to waste money on a phone call to your ISP. While waiting in the queue, the problem miraculously fixes itself.



My experience has shown that in most cases, if I just leave the computer and get on with something else, an idea from my inner guidance pops into my mind: 'Try so and so...' Almost every time that puts things right.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got one! There's a thread about public awareness in the writers' lounge!

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Brendan M (Jan 27, 2012)

Assume everyone in Scotland who's wearing a tracksuit carries a knife and intends to casually steal all your money with it.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 27, 2012)

Early to bed and early to rise always makes you sleepy and tired...


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 27, 2012)

When out walking in New York City and you see a group of muggers approaching, you take on or assume some form of mad act, such as erratic body movement, tearing at your clothing or shouting at the sky. The muggers will invariably cross to the other side of the street to avoid you.


----------



## theorphan (Jan 27, 2012)

The Civil Air Patrol is credited with an average of 100 finds a year. (Search and Rescue)


----------



## Courtjester (Jan 30, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> Early to bed and early to rise always makes you sleepy and tired...



Early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy and wealthy and a father.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 30, 2012)

When riding a motorcycle and approaching a junction never assume that, simply because he is in the left hand lane and indicating left, the driver just in front and on your left is going to turn left. Bitter experience tells me sometimes they turn right, suddenly. Equally do not assume that others will stop because you have legal right of way.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 31, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> When riding a motorcycle and approaching a junction never assume that, simply because he is in the left hand lane and indicating left, the driver just in front and on your left is going to turn left.


You’ll remember the pre-blinking indicator days when (English) cars had little illuminated orange arms (trafficators) that flicked out, mounted in the right and left door pillars. One afternoon, Dad intended turning left at an intersection where normally he turned right. Unthinkingly he turned the switch for the right hand trafficator. I was in the back seat, saw what had occurred, told him of his mistake.

His response?

“Doesn’t matter. They’ll know I’m doing _something_.”


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 2, 2012)

There’s now an app that plugs into your car and gives a read-out on your phone of the engine’s condition.


----------



## garza (Feb 2, 2012)

Cadence - Don't pull on that thread. The whole thing'll come unraveled.


Brendan M - You sound like my grandfather, except he didn't say track suit, which I doubt he'd ever heard've.


----------



## Brendan M (Feb 2, 2012)

garza said:


> Brendan M - You sound like my grandfather, except he didn't say track suit, which I doubt he'd ever heard've.



Maybe your average Scottish thieves and generic thugs had more class back then.  I did see an elderly couple in Airdrie once wearing tracksuits and struggling to walk for being drowned in plastic jewellery and scuffed, rusty old silver rings and necklaces.

That's what I admire about my fellow Scots: they unashamedly don their outfits in announcement of their likely stick up.  It feels almost luxurious having honest thieves.


----------



## garza (Feb 3, 2012)

Brendan M - Gran'fa, an Irishman growing up in Belfast, said what he said about the Scots in general without reference to what they might, or might not, be wearing. There was one exception. When he was 17 he met my grandmother, then 14. It was love at first sight and for 'all the days of my life', even though she was from across the road. They ran away and were married in a registry office. When they returned she was disowned by her family and read out of Kirk, and he was physically ejected from his parents' home by his father. 

Now then, we are here to pass on useful tips. Here is a bit of housekeeping advice from my sister that I've always followed. She told me never to go to bed and leave dirty dishes in the sink or I would be dreadful sorry the next morning. Every night, before I go to bed, I take all the dirty dishes out of the sink and stack them on the kitchen table. 

I'm not certain, you know, what good this does, but neither am I anxious to learn what dreadful fate would await me if I failed to heed the warning.


----------



## Courtjester (Nov 16, 2013)

*An Easy Way Of Testing Batteries*

To find out how it’s done, please follow the link below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_m6p99l6ME

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Nov 20, 2013)

*A Clock With A Difference*

Please click the word clock below
to find out what time it is precisely in your part of the world:

Clock

If it refuses to work, follow the link below:

http://www.asriran.com/files/fa/news/1389/8/16/155486_922.swf

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 19, 2013)

*The Wonderful Healing Qualities Of The Mistletoe*
​ 
The name mistletoe was originally applied to Viscum album, the  European mistletoe, of the family Santalaceae  in the order Santalales, the only species native in Great Britain and  much of Europe. European mistletoe is readily recognised by its  smooth-edged oval evergreen leaves borne in pairs along the woody stem,  and waxy white berries in dense clusters of two to six. It is a  poisonous plant that causes acute gastrointestinal problems including  stomach pain and diarrhoea along with low pulse. The genus Viscum is not  native to North America, but Viscum album has been introduced to  California.

Did you know that Iscador, the homeopathic preparation of mistletoe, is  the most commonly prescribed oncological drug in Germany? Actually,  according to Wikipedia some 60% of all oncological treatments in central  Europe include some form of mistletoe. You probably didn’t know that.  Any inconvenient truths are suppressed by the US medical mafia and their  media allies. They cling here to the feeble obsession that the US way  is the ‘only way’ and by inference, therefore the correct way. Of course  this has more to do with protecting profits than any subsumed moral or  scientific right. But it’s curious, isn’t it, that all humble and  inexpensive treatments are ‘bad’, ‘unproven’ or even ‘dangerous’!

Iscador was originally introduced by German philosopher, educationalist  and healer Rudolph Steiner (1861- 1925). Steiner went on to found a  whole healing system called anthroposophic medicine—literally  ‘human-loving’. Iscador is actually a lactobacillus-fermented extract of  the European mistletoe plant, Viscum album and is available here in the  USA, by prescription, as the drug Iscar. None of what is written here  applies to the American mistletoe, Phoradendron serotinum (we just don’t  know).

*Mistletoe’s Colourful History*​ 
Do you know why we kiss under the mistletoe at Christmas? Millennia ago,  in the days of the Druids in Europe, Yule was a highly celebrated event  (it survives as our Christmas, which has nothing to do with Jesus’  supposed birthday). The drink and partying went on for days. So did the  wild promiscuous sex! Mistletoe was the chosen contraceptive. A  decoction of this sacred plant taken by women gave them a few days in  which they could make whoopee, without the inconvenience of becoming  pregnant. Fast forward 3,000 years or more and today we settle for a coy  little kiss under a sprig of mistletoe. My, how times have changed!

*Other Uses Of Mistletoe*​ 
Mistletoe has been known medicinally since the earliest times. The  Druids were well aware of its fabulous healing properties and called it  ‘All-Heal’. Mistletoe growing on oak trees was especially prized. A  Bronze Age burial found in England contained a skeleton covered with oak  branches and mistletoe. The two plants have been associated with one  another and held sacred in Britain since prehistoric times. Mistletoe is  very toxic and needs caution in use. It acts on the central nervous  system: causing numbness, slowing of the heartbeat and is a specific  against epilepsy: small doses stop spasms and convulsions. It is also  prescribed as a diuretic, for high blood pressure, hardening of the  arteries and chilblains. Definitely not recommended as a contraceptive,  even if it does work!

*Anti-Cancer Properties*​ 
The tumour-fighting possibilities of mistletoe have been known for  centuries. As I reported, the use of mistletoe is still widespread in  Europe, where it does not need to prove itself. Many cancer patients use  natural supplements in conjunction with cytotoxic chemotherapy, but  little is known about their potential interaction. One survey showed  that over 60% of all German cancer patients used mistletoe in some  form—frequently in conjunction with standard cancer treatments such as  radiation, chemotherapy, or surgery.  

[Bussing A: Mistletoe: A story with an open end. Anticancer Drugs 8:S1-S2, 1997 (suppl 1)]

Formulations are sometimes labeled based on the tree from which the  mistletoe was harvested; M for Malus (apple); P for Pinus (pine); Q for  Quercus (oak); and U for Ulmus (elm) with different effects attributed  to each. Each varietal is considered right for different cancers.

*So what about scientific proof?*​ 
I was coming to that. Surprisingly, conventional literature is littered  with references to the use of various forms of mistletoe. I’ve resorted  to just a few. Multiple scientific reports suggest that Iscador augments  the immune response. Iscador has been shown to increase natural-killer  cell function and antibody dependent cell-mediated cytotoxicity. It  enhance cytotoxicity of granulocytes and macrophages, and heighten  delayed-type hyerpsensitivity response. Iscador has also been shown to  stimulate T lymphocyte migration in vitro.

A landmark study was published in 2001 in the peer-reviewed journal  Alternative Therapies in Health and Medicine. It was designed to assess  any improvement in survival times of patients with carcinoma of the  colon, rectum, stomach, breast and lung. Altogether 10,226 cancer  patients were involved in this long-term study, including 1668 patients  treated with Iscador and 8475 who had taken neither Iscador nor any  other mistletoe product (control patients). 

The outcomes were very good. The patients who took Iscador survived 4.2  years, on average; the control group 3.05 years. That’s a 40%  improvement—better than most chemo! (remember chemo success is NOT  judged by survival times but by tumor shrinkage).

[Altern Ther Health Med. 2001 May-Jun;7(3):57-66, 68-72, 74-6 passim.  Use of Iscador, an extract of European mistletoe (Viscum album), in  cancer treatment: prospective nonrandomized and randomized matched-pair  studies nested within a cohort study. Grossarth-Maticek R, Kiene H,  Baumgartner SM, Ziegler R].

There’s a great deal more on the Alternative Doctor’s blog. Here’s a link for you:

http://alternative-doctor.com/blog/mistletoe-as-iscador/

We wish you a Merry Christmas; 
We wish you a Merry Christmas; 
We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. 
Good tidings we bring to you and your kin; 
Good tidings for Christmas and Happy New Year.
To you and your loved ones.

Courtjester

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester (Feb 22, 2014)

*Why Is Pineapple Good For You?*
​ 
We all know that eating fresh fruit provides your body with the vitamins  and minerals it needs to stay healthy, and pineapple is no different.  Pineapples have lots of important properties that are essential for  keeping you healthy. Here are some of its main nutritional benefits:

The Bromelain enzyme is generally found in the stem or core of a  pineapple and helps to digest food by breaking down the protein  particles within it. Promoting a healthy digestive system, it’s great  for a natural detox and has also been known for its anti-inflammatory  and anti-clotting properties.

Pineapple is low in calories, sodium, saturated fats and cholesterol  while being a rich source of fibre, so it’s the perfect weight loss food  – have a look at our healthy pineapple recipes for some tasty and  nutritious snack ideas.

An excellent source of Vitamin C and other antioxidants essential for  collagen synthesis, Vitamin C also helps to maintain the integrity of  your blood vessels, skin, organs and bones.

Increasing your daily intake of antioxidants is also great for boosting  your immune system, which means you’ll be able to fight off colds and  flues during winter.

Pineapple is also known for its high level of manganese. The Manganese  mineral is an essential element for energy production, while protecting  your cells from free radicals. It helps your body use key nutrients  including thiamine and biotin, keeps your bones healthy and helps  synthesise fatty foods.

    Pineapple is also a rich source in Vitamin A and Beta-Carotene,  which helps your immune system, eyesight and protects from free  radicals; Vitamins B1 and B6 which are good for energy production and  the breakdown of sugars and starches in your digestive system; copper,  which helps red blood cell synthesis; and potassium, which assists in  controlling the heart rate and blood pressure.

To sum up, eating pineapple is good for your body both inside and out –  eating a few slices of fresh pineapple a day can defend your body from  harmful free radicals and disease, help your digestion by cleaning the  body’s organs and blood, increase your energy intake and boost  metabolism, nourish your hair, skin, nails and teeth and keep you  generally healthy – plus it tastes great!

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Feb 23, 2014)

*Why Is Pineapple Good For You?*

*Part Two*
​ 
One of my friends very kindly e-mailed me the following:

• Fruits and vegetables contain NO cholesterol. It comes from animals.

• The majority of fat in fruits and vegetables is monosaturated or polyunsaturated, which are relatively harmless fats, unless one is under a strict weight control diet due to obesity or heart health issues.

• Bromelain enzyme is found in ALL parts of the pineapple. It is extracted primarily from the cores because this is the most commercially available part, as we all love our pineapple rings. Thus, commercial packers toss  the core away. If some are told that Bromelain will help with osteoarthritis, that is somewhat true, but Bromelain needs two other enzymes for it to work. 

• Beyond that, if folks are looking for fat free foodstuff, and something is said to have Omega 3, then it is NOT fat free. Omega 3 IS a fatty acid.

Just thought I'd clarify this a bit, he said, as there is no magical food and there is no single source of good nutrition. Nutrition is a complex thing, perhaps as much as the Universe itself and what lies behind it.

Thank you for sharing your wisdom with us, dear Friend.​
Cj

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Mar 10, 2014)

*The Ever Useful Lemon*

*In The Home*
​ 
1. Clean cutting boards, rolling pins, salad bowls and more. Cutting boards and other wooden kitchen products are germ and smell hotbeds. Lemons come to the rescue! They work very well on both odours and bacteria. After you’ve washed your cutting board, rub 1/2 of a lemon over the wood and let it soak in for 20-30 minutes. Rinse the juice off and dry.

2. Get Rid of Grease. On counters, dishes, ranges, whatever – by rubbing 1/2 of a lemon with coarse salt sprinkled onto it over the affected area. Wipe clean with a towel. Make sure the surface or dish responds well to acid before doing this.

3. Clean Plastic Containers. Reusing plastic food containers is a great way to reduce waste, but smells can linger forever. Overcome this by soaking the container in a mixture of equal parts of lemon juice and water.

4. Overcome Odours. Keep a couple of lemon peels in your fridge (it works better than baking soda) and the bottom of your dustbin to avoid unpleasant smells.

5. Easily Clean Graters. Cheese graters are a pain in the neck to clean. Ease that pain with the help of 1/2 of a cut lemon; rub the lemon over the grater and wash as usual.

6. Polish Chrome and Stainless Steel. Lemon rinds are excellent mild abrasives and work wonders for chrome and stainless steel. Scrub the metal, rinse and towel dry.
*Beauty & Fashion*​ 
7. DIY Deodorant. Commercial deodorants are full of harsh chemicals. This is where lemon juice comes into its own. Dabbing a little juice in your armpits works just as well, if not better, than the store-bought stuff.

8. Lighten Nails. As we age, our nails start to yellow. Reverse this by soaking your nails in a cup of water and the juice of 1 lemon. Soak for a few minutes and rinse.

9. Remove Armpit Stains from Clothes. Scrub a mixture of equal parts lemon juice and water onto the stain, then let the shirt air dry.

10. Get rid of Mildew. Mildewy clothes aren’t ruined. Form a paste out of lemon juice and salt, apply to the mildew and let the garment air dry.

11. Sanitise Jewellery. Safety first! You can sanitise metal jewellery in a mixture of equal parts lemon and water. Not recommended for your fanciest gems and metals.

12. Replace Toxic Bleach. Forget about putting bleach into your washing. Add 1/2 cup of lemon juice instead.

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Apr 10, 2014)

*The Price Of A Glass Of Milk*
​ 
A poor boy was selling goods from door to door to pay his way through school. One day when he was very hungry and had only one small coin left in his pockets, he decided to ask for a meal at the next house. However, he lost his nerve when a beautiful young woman opened the door. Instead of a meal he asked for a drink of water. Noticing that the boy looked hungry, she brought him a large glass of milk. He drank it very slowly and then asked: ‘How much do I owe you?’

‘You don’t owe me anything,’ came the reply. ‘My mother taught us to never accept pay for any kindness.’ The boy thanked her from the bottom of his heart and went on his way.

The boy’s name was Howard Kelly. When he left that house, he felt stronger physically and also his faith in God and human nature had been restored. Before this incident, he had been ready to give up and quit.

Many year’s later the woman became critically ill. The local doctors were baffled and finally sent her to the big city, where a specialist by the name of Howard Kelly diagnosed that she was suffering from a rare disease. When the heard the name of the town the woman came from, a light of recognition lit up in his eyes and he decided that he would do his best to save the woman’s life. From that day onwards she was given extra special attention and after a long struggle with the illness, the battle was won.

Dr. Kelly requested that the final invoice for his patient’s treatment should be presented to him for approval. He looked at it and wrote something on the edge. Only then was it sent to the woman’s room. She was afraid to open the envelope, as she was sure it would take the rest of her preset lifetime to pay for everything she had received. When she plucked up sufficient courage to have a look, her attention was caught by something that Dr. Kelly had written on the side of the bill. It read:

Paid in full with one glass of milk.

Signed:  Dr. Howard Kelly.​ 
Tears of joy and gratitude came to the woman’s eyes and with all her heart and soul she prayed: ‘Thank You, Great Father/Mother of all life, for your kindness, love and generosity revealing itself through human hearts and hands.’

* * *  ​
If our first reaction when someone is in distress is to reach out and offer a helping hand, when this has become not our second but first nature, we are true to our real nature. When we follow the instinctive reactions that come from our Highest Self instead of the urge of our lower earthly nature to turn away, our progress on the great wheel of fortune that is this life is sure to speed up considerably. Any small kindness is valuable and counts spiritually. 

Even if sometimes nothing can be done but giving a person in distress a friendly smile, a few words of encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to cry on, a hug. When the recipient is lifted and helped above their present situation, even if only in a small way, the law of Karma sees to it that our kindness some day in some form or another returns to us. Hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters of life does return. This means that help is sure to come when it is required by us. It may not come through the people we once helped; in fact, it hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite magically and only seemingly out of the blue.

The folk who look the happiest,
Who always seem so bright,
With smiles on their faces
And feet that are light –
Are not necessarily the ones
Who always lived in the Sun!
They could be the ones who learnt
To face their own darkness,
Conquered it and won!

From ‘Learning To Trust’

* * *
​


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 10, 2014)

The key to happiness is low expectations. 

The only time your really bothered by something is when, people, things or events don't go as you expected them to go.

  If you have no expectations of things going as planned when they do go bad you are not surprised. In the event that things go half way decent your are elated.  I dislike most people I meet, as I get to know them I find more and more good things about them that I do like, The longer I know you the better I like you, So am I a pessimist? 




I find like just about everyone as I get to know them, I am never disappointed only grateful when things are not messed up, I am smiling because everything in life as happened better than expected.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 10, 2014)

Courtjester, the price of a glass of milk story reminded me of this commercial:

[video=youtube;2x_Fl3NQVd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x_Fl3NQVd4[/video]


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 10, 2014)

Fish are friends, not food.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Apr 10, 2014)

A picture is worth a thousand words.

Which means a book that has a hundred pictures in it is like a 100,000-word novel.


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 4, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> Fish are friends, not food.



Strictly speaking they are members of the animal kingdom, the same as we are. Therefore they are our brothers and sisters, the same as all other animals. Cj


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 4, 2014)

White Rabbit Ninja said:


> Courtjester, the price of a glass of milk story reminded me of this commercial:



Thank you for sharing it with us. Cj


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 4, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> The key to happiness is low expectations.



In my view, the key to lasting happiness is learning to go with the flow of our lives and being grateful for and content with what the Universe brings us, every hour, every day. CJfor


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 4, 2014)

*New Uses For Vodka*
​ 
 1. To remove a sticking plaster painlessly, saturate it with vodka. The alcohol dissolves the adhesive.

 2. To clean the tidemarks around bathtubs and showers, fill a trigger-spray bottle with vodka, spray the caulking, leave for  five minutes and rinse away. The alcohol kills mold and mildew.

 3. To clean your eyeglasses, simply wipe the lenses with a soft, clean cloth dampened with vodka. The alcohol cleans the glass and kills germs.

 4. Prolong the life of razors by filling a cup with vodka and letting your safety razor blade soak in it after shaving. This disinfects the blade and prevents rusting.

 5. Spray vodka on wine stains, scrub with a brush, and then blot dry.

 6. Using a cotton ball, apply vodka to your face as an astringent to cleanse the skin and tighten your pores.

 7. Add a small amount of vodka to a twelve ounce bottle of shampoo. The alcohol cleanses the scalp, removes toxins from your hair and stimulates the growth of healthy new hair. Net  vodka also kills nits. 

 8. Fill a sixteen-ounce trigger-spray bottle with vodka and spray bees and wasps, if you wish to kill them.

9. Pour one-half cup vodka and one-half cup water into a freezer bag and freeze for a slushy, refreshing ice pack for aches and pains as well as black eyes.

10. Fill an empty clean mayonnaise jar with freshly packed lavender flowers, top up with vodka, seal the lid tightly and set the jar into the sun for three days. Strain liquid through a coffee filter, then apply the tincture against allo manner of aches and pains.

 11. To relieve a fever, with a washcloth rub vodka on your chest and back as a liniment.

 12. Against foot odour wash your feet with vodka.

 13. Vodka disinfects and alleviates the pain of jellyfish stings.

 14. Pour vodka over an area affected with poison ivy to remove its irritating factor from your skin.

 15. Swish a shot of vodka over an aching tooth. Allow your gums to absorb some of the alcohol to numb the pain.
Just to think that some people actually drink the stuff.
What a waste!

* * *​


----------



## dale (Jun 4, 2014)

Courtjester said:


> *New Uses For Vodka*
> ​
> 1. To remove a sticking plaster painlessly, saturate it with vodka. The alcohol dissolves the adhesive.
> 
> ...



this is absolute blasphemy. like using french perfume to clean a port-o-potty.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 4, 2014)

dale said:


> this is absolute blasphemy. like using french perfume to clean a port-o-potty.- - -



That may well be true for some people, but surely not for everybody. Cj


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

> The key to happiness is low expectations


the key to happiness is ice cream (read my signature) 



> A picture is worth a thousand words.


what if the picture is a word?


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 5, 2014)

Emz said:


> "You can't buy happiness, but you can buy ice cream. And that's kinda the same thing"



I can assure you that's not what it is for me. Cj [-X​


----------



## TKent (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmmm... maybe I will finish that novel


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 6, 2014)

TKent said:


> Hmmm... maybe I will finish that novel



Well, why shouldn't you? Cj :smile:


----------



## Courtjester (Jul 19, 2014)

*The Healing Qualities Of Honey And Cinnamon*​ 
Honey is the only food in our world that will not spoil or rot. Although it will do what seems like turning to sugar, in reality honey always remains honey. However, when left in a cool dark place for a long time it will crystallise. When this happens, loosen the lid, boil some water and place the honey jar into the hot water. Turn off the heat and wait until it liquefies and becomes as spreadable as before. Never boil honey or put it in a microwave, as this kills its valuable enzymes.

Research has shown that a mixture of honey and cinnamon cures most diseases. Honey is produced in most countries. Many scientists these days accept honey as a very effective medicine for many diseases and that it has no unwanted side effects. Some scientists say that even though honey is sweet, when taken in the right dosage as a medicine, it is suitable for diabetic patients, too.

The Canadian magazine Weekly World News on 17[SUP]th[/SUP] January 1995 gave the following list of diseases that can be beneficially influenced with honey and cinnamon:

*Heart Diseases*​ 
Make a paste of honey and cinnamon powder, apply to bread and eat this regularly for your breakfast. It reduces the cholesterol in the arteries and saves the patient from heart attack. Also, those who have already had an attack, if they follow this process daily are unlikely to have another attack. Regular use of this relieves loss of breath and strengthens the heart beat. In America and Canada various nursing homes treated their patients successfully in this way. It was found that as we age our arteries and veins lose their flexibility and get clogged, and that honey and cinnamon revitalizes them.

*Arthritis*​ 
Take daily, morning and night, one cup of hot water in which one tablespoon of honey and one half teaspoon of cinnamon powder have been dissolved. When taken regularly it is believed that even chronic arthritis can be cured. In a recent research conducted at the Copenhagen University, it was found that when the doctors treated their patients with a mixture of one tablespoon honey and half teaspoon cinnamon powder before breakfast, they found that within a week, out of 200 people treated in this way, 73 had been totally relieved of pain. Within a month, all the arthritic patients who could not walk or move around without pain were walking freely again.

*Bladder Infections*​ 
Take two tablespoons of cinnamon powder and one teaspoon of honey in a glass of lukewarm water and drink it. It destroys the germs in the bladder.

*Cholesterol*​ 
Two tablespoons of honey and three teaspoons of cinnamon powder mixed in 16 ounces of tea water, given to cholesterol patients has been found to reduce the level of cholesterol in their blood by ten percent within two hours. The same as mentioned for arthritic patients, if taken three times a day, chronic cholesterol excess can be cured. According to information received in the journal mentioned earlier, pure honey taken with food daily relieves excessive cholesterol.

*Colds*​ 
Those suffering from common or severe colds are advised to take one tablespoon of lukewarm honey with 1/4 spoon cinnamon powder daily for three days. This process is believed to cure most chronic coughs and colds; it clears the sinuses, too.
*Stomach Upsets*​ 
Honey taken with cinnamon powder cures stomach ache and assist with healing stomach ulcers from the root.

*Intestinal Gas*​ 
Studies in India and Japan have revealed that if honey is taken with cinnamon powder the stomach is relieved of gas.

*Immune System*​ 
Daily use of honey and cinnamon powder is thought to strengthen the immune system and protect the body from bacteria and viral attacks. Scientists have established that honey contains a number of vitamins and iron in large amounts. Constant use of honey strengthens the white blood corpuscles to fight bacterial and viral diseases.

*Indigestion*​ 
Cinnamon powder sprinkled on two tablespoons of honey taken before food relieves acidity and helps to digest the heaviest of meals.
*Influenza*​ 
A scientist in Spain has proved that honey contains a natural ingredient that kills the influenza germs and saves people from catching the flu.
*Longevity*​ 
Tea made with honey and cinnamon powder, when taken regularly, arrests the ravages of old age. Take four spoons of honey, one spoon of cinnamon powder, and three cups of water and boil to make like tea. Drink 1/4 cup, three to four times a day. This is said to keep the skin fresh and soft and slow down the ageing process. 

*Spots And Pimples*​ 
Three tablespoons of honey and one teaspoon of cinnamon powder paste. Apply this before sleeping and wash it next morning with warm water. If done daily for two weeks, it removes pimples from the root.

*Skin Infections*​ 
Applying honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts on the affected parts is believed to cure eczema, ringworm and other types of skin infections.
*Weight Loss*​ 
Daily in the morning half an hour before breakfast on an empty stomach, and at night before sleeping, drink honey and cinnamon powder boiled in one cup of water. If taken regularly, it is believed to reduce the weight of even the most obese person. Drinking this mixture regularly is thought not to allow the fat to accumulate in the body in spite of someone eating a high calorie diet.

*Cancer*

​Recent research in Japan and Australia has revealed that advanced cancer of the stomach and bones have been cured successfully. Patients suffering from these kinds of cancer should daily take one tablespoon of honey with one teaspoon of cinnamon powder for one month three times a day.

 
*Fatigue
* 
​Recent studies have shown that the sugar content of honey is more helpful rather than being detrimental to the strength of the body. Senior citizens, who take honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts, are more alert and flexible. Dr. Milton, who has done research, says that a half tablespoon of honey taken in a glass of water and sprinkled with cinnamon powder, taken daily after brushing and in the afternoon at about 3:00 P.M. when the vitality of the body starts to decrease, increases the vitality of the body within a week.

 
*Bad Breath*

​People of South America, first thing in the morning, gargle with one teaspoon of honey and cinnamon powder mixed in hot water, so their breath stays fresh throughout the day.

 
*Loss Of Hearing*

​Daily morning and night honey and cinnamon powder, taken in equal parts, is said to restore hearing. 


* * *

​


----------



## belthagor (Jul 19, 2014)

Courtjester said:


> If you have any information everybody could benefit from knowing, how about sharing it with us here? To get the ball rolling, here is my first contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would like to add, for stuff you simply can't carry hand luggage, all you require is a rock.

When someone loses baggage, they cant say things like "I had blah blah blah (stuff) worth ??? (money). The whole thing is based on weight of luggage.
So get your "rock" or dumbbell, or whatever you use, and make sure to put one item of those inside each bag, problem solved.


----------



## Courtjester (Jul 31, 2014)

*The Number One Killer On The Roads Of Our World
*
​With mobile phones becoming the number one killer on roads around the world, Volkswagen have released a driving ad. It starts with an endless, straight, slightly boring road for the driver, until the crucial moment, when a close-range mobile broadcasting device pushes an SMS message to all phones in the cinema, at the same time, something happens on screen and is followed by a safety message. 


Please follow the link below:

‘Eyes On The Road’

* * *

​


----------



## Courtjester (Aug 25, 2014)

*The Health Benefits of Grapes*
​ 
The health benefits of grapes include their ability to treat constipation, indigestion, fatigue, kidney disorders, macular degeneration and the prevention of cataracts. Grapes, one of the most popular and delicious fruits, are rich sources of vitamins A, C, B6 and folate in addition to essential minerals like potassium, calcium, iron, phosphorus, magnesium and selenium.

Grapes contain flavonoids that are very powerful antioxidants, which can reduce the damage caused by free radicals and slow down ageing. Grapes, due to their high nutrient content, play an important role in ensuring a healthy and active life.

Some of the health benefits of grapes include the following:

Asthma: Due to their well-known therapeutic value, grapes can be used as a cure for asthma. In addition to that, the hydrating power of grapes is also high, which increases the moisture present in the lungs and reduces asthmatic events.

Bone Health: Grapes are a wonderful source of micro-nutrients like copper, iron, and manganese, all of which are important in the formation and strength of the bones. Adding grapes into your diet on a regular basis can prevent the onset of age-related conditions like osteoporosis. Manganese is an extremely important element in the body, which aids in everything from protein metabolism, collagen formation, and nervous system functioning.

Heart diseases: Grapes increase the nitric oxide levels in the blood, which prevents blood clots.  Therefore, grapes are an effective way to reduce the chances of heart attacks. Additionally, the antioxidants present in grapes prevent the oxidation of LDL cholesterol, which blocks the blood vessels and is a main contributor to various coronary conditions. Grapes also have high numbers of flavonoids, which are what give grapes their color, but flavonoids are also very powerful antioxidants. The two main types in grapes are resveratrol and quercetin, and these two compounds negate the effects of free radicals that threaten the body and stimulate LDL cholesterol’s harmful effects on arteries. Also, these two antioxidant flavonoids act as a clean-up crew to reduce platelet clumping and filter toxins out of the blood.

Migraine: Ripe grape juice is an important home remedy for curing migraines. It should be drunk early in the morning, without mixing additional water. Ironically, drinking red wine is often considered a cause of migraines, but grape juice and grape seed extract is considered a solution for the problem. There are many causes behind migraines, and it can be difficult to pinpoint the culprit, since they include chemical imbalances, lack of sleep, changes in weather, or dietary deficiencies. Alcohol in general causes migraines, but grapes have so many antioxidants that they can cause and cure the same illness.
Advertisement

Constipation: Grapes are very effective in overcoming and eliminating constipation. They are classified as a laxative food, because they contain organic acid, sugar and cellulose. They also relieve chronic constipation by toning up intestinal muscles and the stomach. Grapes are high in insoluble fibre, meaning that it remains intact as it moves through the digestive tract. It builds up bulk, which promotes the formation and excretion of healthy stool, so grapes can help make you much more regular. However, if you suffer from loos stool or diarrhoea, grapes should not be used as a way to regulate your system. Insoluble fibre doesn’t soak up water to dry out loose stool, and grapes don’t have a high level of soluble fibre.

Indigestion: Grapes play an important role in dyspepsia. They relieve heat and cure indigestion and irritation in the stomach. They are also preferred over other digestive aids because they are considered a “light food”.

Fatigue: Light and white grape juice supplements the iron content in the body and prevents fatigue. Anaemia is a real problem for many people, and eating grapes can help keep your iron and mineral levels balanced in the body. A lack of iron can make you sluggish, and your mind also doesn’t work as quickly, since iron is an essential mineral that impact a number of bodily functions.  However, dark grape juice might not give an iron boost and may actually decrease iron levels. Drinking grape juice also provides a nearly instant energy boost.

Diabetes: Recent research suggests that grape skin extract (GSE) exerts a novel inhibitory activity on hyperglycemia and may help in diabetes management.

Dental Care: According to a recent study, red wine and grape seed extract can potentially help prevent cavities.

Kidney disorders: Grapes can substantially reduce the acidity of uric acid and they also help to eliminate acid from the system, thereby reducing the stress and pressure on the kidneys. Since grapes have a high water content, they induce urination, which also helps to eliminate the uric acid still present in the body after its acidity is reduced. Grapes have a very cleansing effect on the body, and the antioxidants present benefit all of the body’s systems in peripheral ways.

Blood cholesterol: Grapes contain a compound called pterostilbene, which has the capacity to lower a person’s cholesterol levels. Pterostilbene is closely related to resveratrol, the beneficial antioxidant and colouring flavonoid that is also found in grapes, and early research has shown that it has anti-cancer qualities as well as having a great impact on cholesterol levels. It is also thought to have preventative powers over cognitive decline. Furthermore, the saponins present in the skin of grapes can also prevent the absorption of cholesterol by binding with it.

Antibacterial activity: Red grapes have strong antibacterial and antiviral properties that can protect you from infections. They display strong antiviral properties against the polio virus and the herpes simplex virus. Studies have also shown that grape juice can tackle bacterial infections in the gut and other systems.

Breast cancer: In a recent study, it has been discovered that purple, Concord grape juice helps in preventing breast cancer. Significant reduction in mammary tumour mass of laboratory rats was seen after they were fed the grape juice in an experimental setting. The antioxidants in grapes are beneficial in the prevention of all types of cancer, but there are some fascinating studies which specifically show grape juice as an effective preventive measure against breast cancer. Certain chemicals in grapes compete for binding sites, and inhibits aromatase from changing androgen to oestrogen, which is thought to be a big contributing factor to breast cancer growth in women.

Alzheimer’s disease: Resveratrol, a beneficial polyphenol present in grapes, reduces the levels of amyloidal-beta peptides in patients with Alzheimer’s disease. Studies suggest that grapes can enhance brain health and delay the onset of degenerative neural diseases. A study published in the British Journal of Nutrition claims that grape juice can even improve the brain function of older people who have already displayed mild cognitive impairment. Further studies are currently under way to determine the exact interaction between grape components and neural systems.

Macular degeneration: Grapes can prevent age-related loss of vision and macular degeneration. Research study conducted at University of Miami suggests that grape-enriched diet supports eye health and may prevent vision-threatening retinal diseases.

Grapes Studies have shown that three servings of grapes a day can reduce the risks of macular degeneration by over 36%. Both grapes and wine can contribute to a reduced loss of vision over time, and as with all of the organ systems, the health and susceptibility to disease or damage is lessened by the antioxidants packed into every grape.

Immune System: Grapes are not only packed with flavonoids and minerals, but vitamins as well. The high levels of Vitamin C, K, and A in grapes gives you a healthy boost to many of your organ systems, particularly your immune system, which means less chance of coming down with common colds, as well as more serious health issues.

Prevention of cataracts: Flavonoids present in grapes have antioxidants, which can reduce and fight the damage caused by free radicals. Free radicals cause things like the development of cataracts, as well as cardiovascular diseases, cancer, and various age-related problems. This is somewhat linked to macular degeneration, as they usually occur around the same time in life. Fortunately, antioxidants also have certain anti-aging qualities, which not only help you look younger, but also feel younger by staving off age-related conditions like cataracts.

Cancer prevention properties: Grapes have been found to have strong anti-cancer properties due to the anti-inflammatory effect of resveratrol. It is particularly effective in reducing the chances of colorectal cancer and breast cancer. The anthocyanins and pro-anthocyanidins in grapes have properties of an anti-proliferate and can inhibit the growth of cancer causing agents. Grape juice not only prevents the risk of cancer but also suppresses the growth and propagation of cancer cells. The pigments contained in grapes enhance the overall immunity of the body to a wide range of diseases.

In conclusion, grapes play a pivotal role in preventing a multitude of health disorders and can be used as a home-based remedy for several ailments. Dried grapes, known as raisins, are also extremely nutritious and can help treat many disorders, including constipation, acidosis, anaemia, fever, and sexual dysfunction. Raisins can also help people gain weight quickly and protect the health and functional integrity of their eyes. 
From ‘Organic Facts’

 * * *​


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 25, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> Fish are friends, not food.



Yep - I'm sure the piranha will remember that when you fall into the Amazon; or the shark when you fall into the sea off Bondi Beach.. Don't bite mate, I'm your cobber!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't be careless with your friends.


----------



## Courtjester (Aug 25, 2014)

Bloggsworth said:


> Don't be careless with your friends.



If you are one of those fish you mentioned . . . and eat them. Cj


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 29, 2014)

*Interesting Facts And Figures*
​ 


Gold is the only metal that does not rust, even if it is buried in the ground for thousands of years.
 


Glass takes one million years to decompose. This means it never wears out and it can be recycled an infinite amount of times! 
 


The tongue is the only muscle in our body that is attached at only one end.
 


When   our body becomes dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off. So, if  you  ever stop getting thirsty, you need to get some water quickly and  drink  it. 
 


Zero is the only number that does not exist in Roman numerals.
 


Kites were used in the American Civil War to deliver letters and newspapers.
 


The   song, Auld Lang Syne, is sung at the stroke of midnight in almost  every  English-speaking country in the world to bring in the new year.
 


Drinking water after eating reduces the acid in your mouth by sixty-one percent.
 


Peanut   oil is used for cooking in submarines because it doesn’t smoke until  it  is heated above 450 degrees Fahrenheit or 232 degrees Celsius.
 


The   roar we hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is not the sound   of the ocean, but that of our blood surging through the veins in our   ear.
 


Nine out of every ten living things of the Earth are found in our oceans.
 


The banana cannot reproduce itself. It can only be propagated manually. 
 


Airports at higher altitudes require longer airstrips because of the  lower air density in these places.
 


The University of Alaska spans four time zones.
 


The tooth is the only part of the human body that cannot heal itself.
 


In ancient Greece, tossing an apple to a girl was a traditional proposal of marriage. If a girl caught it, she accepted.
 


Warner Communications paid twenty-eight million dollars for the copyright of the song Happy Birthday.
 


Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair than less gifted ones.
 


A comet’s tail always points away from the Sun.
 


The   Swine Flu vaccine in 1976 caused more death and illness than the   disease it was intended to prevent. I find this hardly surprising.   Recommended Reading: ‘Reflections On The Swine Flu’
 


Caffeine increases the effects of aspirin and other painkillers. That’s why it is found in some medicines.
 


The   military salute is a motion that evolved from medieval times, when   knights in armour raised their visors to reveal their identity to each   other.
 


If   you climbed into the bottom of a well or a tall chimney and looked up,   you would be able to see see stars, even in the middle of the day.
 


When a person dies, hearing is the last sense to go. The first one is sight.
 


In ancient times strangers shook hands to prove to each other that they were unarmed.
 


Strawberries are the only fruits whose seeds grow on the outside.
 


Avocados have the highest calories of any fruit at one hundred and sixty-seven calories per hundred grams.
 


The Moon moves about two inches away from the Earth each year.
 


The Earth gets one hundred tons heavier every day because of space dust falling onto it.
 


Because of Earth’s gravity it is impossible for mountains to be higher than 15,000 meters.
 


Mickey Mouse is called Topolino in Italy.
 


Soldiers   do not march in step when going across bridges because this could set   up a vibration that could be sufficient to knock the bridge down.
 


Everything weighs one percent less at the equator.
 


For every extra kilogram carried on a space flight, 530 kg of excess fuel are needed at lift-off.
 


The letter J does not appear anywhere on the periodic table of the elements.
 
* * *
​


----------



## Ethan (Nov 1, 2014)

how to spot a shyster


----------



## Courtjester (Nov 27, 2014)

*Scams Around Christmas Time*
​ 
With Christmas fast approaching and online shopping ever more popular, the number of home deliveries being made by couriers is increasing. However, the Trading Standards team would like to take this opportunity to remind residents to act on the side of caution before taking delivery of an unexpected parcel. Over recent years various “courier” type scams have been reported. Examples include a person posing as a “courier” delivering a gift or a bunch of flowers which is accompanied by a bottle of wine. The “courier” then states that as the parcel contains alcohol, they are required to confirm the delivery was to an adult and requests that the person receiving the parcel swipes a credit card and enters their PIN into his handheld device. In the matter of minutes, the unsuspecting recipient will provide the stranger with the opportunity to clone the card and record the PIN.

Another example of a “courier” scam involves the resident returning home to find an “unable to deliver” postcard waiting for them, with instructions to call a telephone number to re-arrange delivery. But in reality no parcel exists and they may find they are inadvertently calling a ‘090’ or ‘091’ premium rate number which will result in nothing more than a large telephone bill. Another recently reported scam involves a parcel delivered to the correct address but the addressee is unknown. A couple of days later someone turns up to collect the parcel, claiming it was intended for them but had been sent to the wrong address by mistake. This person is never seen again. However, once the parcel has been handed over, the resident who took delivery will start to receive demands for payment for its contents.

 Our advice is:



always act with caution if you receive an unexpected parcel delivery;
most online retailers will notify you when your purchase has been shipped, so you know when to expect delivery;
check to see if the parcel is correctly addressed to you or someone else in your household;
never provide any credit card details or payment to confirm receipt of a parcel;
if you are in any doubt, refuse to take receipt of the delivery;
never feel intimidated into making a quick decision just because the courier is in a hurry;
if you receive an “unable to deliver” card, take a moment to check you are not being asked to call a premium rate number;
if you are not expecting a delivery, do not call the number and throw the card away!
 
If you have any information or would like to report a possible scam, please call Citizen’s Advice Consumer Service on 08454 040506 or email the Trading Standards team at be.scamaware@centralbedfordshire.gov.uk

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Nov 28, 2014)

If the people  behind a scam – this one and all others – knew of the Universal laws, in  particular of the law of Karma, they would no longer dream of getting  involved in such things. The law decrees that everything has to return  to its creator. Because of this, whatever we send out into our world in  thoughts, words and deeds can do nothing but return to us like a  boomerang. If it doesn’t happen in this lifetime, it may do so ten  lifetimes down the line. When something really nasty happens to the  scamsters in one of those lifetimes, for example if they fall victim to  some particularly damaging scam, they are likely to ask themselves: ‘Why  did this have to happen to me? Why me?’

Unless by that time  they have woken up to the presence of the spiritual laws that operate  behind the scenes of Earth life and amend their general behaviour accordingly, they will be unable to understand and will have to suffer without being able to put a stop to the spiral of Karma they once set in motion.

 * * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 23, 2014)

*The True Story Of Rudolph, The Red-Nosed Reindeer*
​ 
Depressed and broken-hearted, a man named Bob May one chilling December night sat staring from his drafty apartment window. His four year old daughter Barbara sat on his lap and was quietly sobbing. Her mother, Evelyn, was in hospital dying of cancer and the little girl couldn’t understand why she would never come home again. Looking up into her Dad’s eyes she asked: ‘Why isn’t my mummy like everybody else’s? Why can’t she be here with us?’ 

Bob’s jaw tightened and his eyes were welling with tears. Barbara’s question flooded him with waves of grief and also of anger. It had been the story of Bob’s life that he was different and never fitted in anywhere. As a child he had often been bullied by the other boys. He was too small to compete in sports and his companions often called him names he would rather forget. 

He completed college, found a loving wife and was grateful to get a job as a copywriter at Montgomery Ward during the Great Depression. Then the Universe blessed their loving union with a little girl. But their happiness was going to be short-lived. Evelyn’s cancer had stripped them of all their savings, so that Bob and his daughter had to take refuge in a two-room apartment in the Chicago slums. 

Evelyn died just days before Christmas in 1938. Bob struggled to give hope to his child, although he couldn’t even afford to buy her a Christmas gift. Well, if he couldn’t buy a gift he was jolly well going to make one and the idea for a storybook came to him about an animal character, whose story he told Barbara to comfort her and give her hope. Time and again, Bob told her the tale and with each telling he embellished it a bit more. 

Who was the character and what was the story all about? In fable form Bob told the story of his own life – it was an autobiography. It’s main character was a small reindeer with a big and shiny nose which made it a misfit and an outcast, just like Bob had always been. The book was finished just in time for Christmas and he presented it to his little girl. 

However, our story doesn’t end there. Somehow the general manager of Montgomery Ward got to know about Bob’s story and offered him a nominal fee to purchase the rights for printing it in book form. They called the book ‘Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer’ and it was handed out to the children who came visiting Santa Claus in their stores. By 1946 Wards had printed and distributed more than six million copies of this book. 

That same year, a major publisher wanted to purchase the rights from Wards to print an updated version of the book. In an unprecedented gesture of kindness, the CEO of Wards returned all rights to Bob May and the book became a best seller. 

Many toy and marketing deals followed and Bob May, now remarried with a growing family, became wealthy from the story he had once created to comfort his grieving daughter. 

And still the story doesn’t end with this. Bob’s brother-in-law, Johnny Marks, wrote a song about Rudolph. In spite of the fact that it was turned down by singers like Bing Crosby and Dinah Shore, the singing cowboy, Gene Autry, performed the song ‘Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer’. It was released in 1949 and became a phenomenal success that sold more records than any other Christmas song, with the exception of ‘White Christmas.’

This is how the gift of love that Bob May once created for his daughter kept on coming back to him, to bless him over and over again. And this is how life itself taught Bob May the invaluable lesson that being different isn’t so bad after all and that for those who work with it and do the right thing, when their heart tells them to do so, their differentness can indeed turn into a great blessing. 

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to each one of you.

Cj

:santa:

* * *
​


----------



## Awanita (Dec 23, 2014)

Courtjester said:


> *Natural Flu Protection – The Humble Onion*
> ​
> The time of year when the danger of catching the common cold or its most severe form, flu, comes round surprisingly quickly each year and with it the need for refreshing our memories about natural ways of protecting ourselves and our loved ones against all manner of airborne bacteria, including any flu viruses that may be at large. Let me begin with the story one of my friends told me some time ago of how when, as a child, he was in hospital and near dying. His Italian/African grandmother came to visit him and she told a family member to go buy her a large onion and a clean pair of white cotton socks. She sliced the onion open, then put a slice on the bottom of each of his feet and pulled the socks over this. In the morning when he awoke and the socks were removed, they found that the slices of onion had turned black and his fever was gone.
> 
> ...


When my youngest boy was running a high fever and we could not get it to break; I used a recipe that my grandmother used. Take an onion, cut it in half and tie to the bottom of the feet of the one running the fever. The onion draws out the fever. It worked.


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 23, 2014)

Awanita said:


> When my youngest boy was running a high fever and we could not get it to break; I used a recipe that my grandmother used. Take an onion, cut it in half and tie to the bottom of the feet of the one running the fever. The onion draws out the fever. It worked.



Thanks be for the good, old onion! Thickly applying vapour rub under the soles of the feet, covering with cotton socks and leaving over night, is also very good. Cj


----------



## Courtjester (Dec 25, 2014)

*The Wonderful Healing Qualities Of The Mistletoe*​​The name mistletoe was originally applied to Viscum album, the  European mistletoe, of the family Santalaceae in the order Santalales, the only species native in Great Britain and much of Europe. European mistletoe is readily recognised by its smooth-edged oval evergreen leaves borne in pairs along the woody stem, and waxy white berries in dense clusters of two to six. It is a poisonous plant that causes acute gastrointestinal problems including stomach pain and diarrhoea along with low pulse. The genus Viscum is not native to North America, but Viscum album has been introduced to California.

Did you know that Iscador, the homeopathic preparation of mistletoe, is the most commonly prescribed oncological drug in Germany? Actually, according to Wikipedia some 60% of all oncological treatments in central Europe include some form of mistletoe. You probably didn’t know that. Any inconvenient truths are suppressed by the US medical mafia and their media allies. They cling here to the feeble obsession that the US way is the ‘only way’ and by inference, therefore the correct way. Of course this has more to do with protecting profits than any subsumed moral or scientific right. But it’s curious, isn’t it, that all humble and inexpensive treatments are ‘bad’, ‘unproven’ or even ‘dangerous’!

Iscador was originally introduced by German philosopher, educationalist and healer Rudolph Steiner (1861- 1925). Steiner went on to found a whole healing system called anthroposophic medicine, literally ‘human-loving’. Iscador is actually a lactobacillus-fermented extract of the European mistletoe plant, Viscum album and is available here in the USA, by prescription, as the drug Iscar. None of what is written here applies to the American mistletoe, Phoradendron serotinum (we just don’t know).

*Mistletoe’s Colourful History*​ 
Do you know why we kiss under the mistletoe at Christmas? Millennia ago, in the days of the Druids in Europe, Yule was a highly celebrated event (it survives as our Christmas, which has nothing to do with Jesus’ supposed birthday). The drink and partying went on for days. So did the wild promiscuous sex! Mistletoe was the chosen contraceptive. A decoction of this sacred plant taken by women gave them a few days in which they could make whoopee, without the inconvenience of becoming pregnant. Fast forward 3,000 years or more and today we settle for a coy little kiss under a sprig of mistletoe. My, how times have changed!

*Other Uses Of Mistletoe*​ 
Mistletoe has been known medicinally since the earliest times. The Druids were well aware of its fabulous healing properties and called it ‘All-Heal’. Mistletoe growing on oak trees was especially prized. A Bronze Age burial found in England contained a skeleton covered with oak branches and mistletoe. The two plants have been associated with one another and held sacred in Britain since prehistoric times. Mistletoe is very toxic and needs caution in use. It acts on the central nervous system: causing numbness, slowing of the heartbeat and is a specific against epilepsy: small doses stop spasms and convulsions. It is also prescribed as a diuretic, for high blood pressure, hardening of the arteries and chilblains. Definitely not recommended as a contraceptive, even if it does work!
*Anti-Cancer Properties*​ 
The tumour-fighting possibilities of mistletoe have been known for centuries. As I reported, the use of mistletoe is still widespread in Europe, where it does not need to prove itself. Many cancer patients use natural supplements in conjunction with cytotoxic chemotherapy, but little is known about their potential interaction.
One survey showed that over 60% of all German cancer patients used mistletoe in some form, frequently in conjunction with standard cancer treatments such as radiation, chemotherapy, or surgery.  

From the Alternative Doctor’s blog, where you can find out more about the mistletoe, as well as other alternative healing methods.

Please follow the link below:

‘The Alternative Doctor’

We wish you a Merry Christmas,
We wish you a Merry Christmas,
We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. 
Good tidings we bring to you and your kin. 
Good tidings for Christmas and a Happy New Year.
To you and your loved ones.

* * *
​


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 25, 2014)

Think combination locks are any better than keyed locks for keeping your valuables safe? Think again.

*Youtube demonstration*


----------



## Courtjester (Jan 30, 2015)

*Protect Yourself Against Scam Emails*
​ 
With every passing year online fraud and scams are increasing. One of my providers recently sent me an email about fraudulent email activities that contained advice to ensure that in future I should be protected against such threats. This is what they had to say:

Many emails are currently making the rounds that purport to be from well known companies who trade on the internet. To give you an example, the sender informs you that someone is interested in buying your domain name and tells you that it is necessary for you to pay an appraisal fee to assess the value of your domain or that you should have to pay something to protect the interested party from buying your domain name.

Such emails are never from the company they claim to represent. They are scams that have been sent from addresses that appear official but are in no way associated with the company in question. Never click on any of these links, but report them as scam to your email provider and delete them immediately. Whenever you receive any kind of email about which you are in doubt, proceed in this manner.

Scams like the above mentioned are operated by criminals who are attempting to steal your money or fraudulently get your account details to gain unauthorised access to your account. These emails are a serious threat to the security of your account and should be avoided at all costs. If you are in doubt about any email you receive, report it as scam and delete it.

If you receive a suspicious email that appears to be from one of your suppliers or providers, contact them by using any details you may have of them or go direct to the website in question and ask for their advice. They are sure to be more than happy to clear up the matter for you.

So, how can I avoid scam and phishing emails? Here are a few tips to protect yourself against them:

Guard against spam. Be cautious of any email you are not expecting or from unrecognised senders.

Don’t click links. Hover over any links before clicking them. If the link contains a strange address that is different from the email content, don’t click it.

Go direct. Instead of clicking on the links in the email, go to the website directly and tell them about the email you have received and the claims it makes. The company is likely to be grateful to you for helping them to become aware of a scam that is making the rounds in their name.

Personal information. Be aware of any email that asks you to log in and give personal or financial information. The company is likely to want to steal it.

Read warnings. If you follow a link and get an SSL warning message, for example: ‘There is a problem with this website’s security certificate.’ Forget about contacting anyone. Just delete the email. 

Protect yourself. Ensure your computer is protected by a firewall, spam filters, anti-virus and anti-spy software.

Update your software. Always update your web browser and email account to the latest versions. The upgrades may include essential security updates and built-in protection you would not want to miss.

Double check. If you ever receive a suspicious email and are unsure whether you should click the link provided, contact the company who sent the email and check with them its authenticity. This takes only a moment, but could save you lots of trouble.
* * *​


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 3, 2015)

Today I have something extra special for all those who enjoy travelling and exploring other countries and their customs. 
It is a video that is neither funny nor suitable for the song thread,
so I have decided to share it with you here:

*To Russia With Love*

*A Journey **On The Zarengold – Gold Of The Tsars – Train*

*Of The **Trans-Siberian Railways*

It is a video that lasts thirty-five minutes
and takes us in style and splendour
through landscapes of breath-taking beauty.

If that sounds good to you, 
Please follow the link below:

‘The Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 3, 2015)

When receiving renewal notices for mobile phone contracts, car or home insurance the companies will always load the price in the hope you are careless enough to let it automatically renew - Don't! Ring them and ask for "Customer retention," or if that option is not available***, let it ring until a real person answers, then ask. This will let them know that you are intending to leave, they will then offer you the correct pricing for what you want.





If letting it ring elicits no response, choose one of the other options and ask to be put through to customer retention.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 4, 2015)

One may think that one is saving fuel when coasting downhill with the car out of gear, in fact, you are probably not. Modern manual cars have their idle speed fuel intake controlled by the ECU, the computer, which controls the idle also adjusts fuel input according to the engine's requirements so, if you coast downhill in top gear with your foot off the accelerator pedal, the ECU will assess that no fuel is required and supply none, which is less than the fuel used at idle when coasting downhill.


----------



## Courtjester (Aug 1, 2015)

*Facts About The Good Old Cucumber*
​ 


Cucumbers  contain most of the vitamins you need every day, just one of them  contains Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B5, Vitamin B6,  Folic Acid, Vitamin C, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorus, Potassium  and Zinc.
 


Feeling  tired in the afternoon, put down the caffeinated soda and pick up a  cucumber. They are a good source of B Vitamins and Carbohydrates and can  provide that quick pick-me-up that may last for hours.
 


Tired  of your bathroom mirror fogging up after a shower? Rub a cucumber slice  along the mirror to eliminate the fog and provide a soothing, spa-like  fragrance.
 


Are  grubs and slugs ruining your planting beds? Place a few slices in a  small pie tin and your garden will be free of pests all season long. The  chemicals in the cucumber react with the aluminum to give off a scent  undetectable to humans that drives garden pests crazy and makes them  flee the area.
 


Looking  for a fast and easy way to remove cellulite before going out or to the  pool? Try rubbing a slice or two of cucumbers along your problem area  for a few minutes, the phytochemicals in the cucumber cause the collagen  in your skin to tighten, firming up the outer layer and reducing the  visibility of cellulite. Works great on wrinkles too.
 


Want  to avoid a hangover or terrible headache? Eat a few cucumber slices  before going to bed and wake up refreshed and headache free. Cucumbers  contain enough sugar, B vitamins and electrolytes to replenish essential  nutrients the body lost, keeping everything in equilibrium, avoiding  both a hangover and headache.
 


Looking  to fight off that afternoon or evening snacking binge? Cucumbers have  been used for centuries, often by European trappers, traders and  explorers for quick meals to avoid starvation.
 


Have  an important meeting or job interview and you realise that you don't  have enough time to polish your shoes? Rub a piece of freshly cut  cucumber over the shoe, its chemicals will provide a quick and durable  shine that not only looks great but also repels water.
 


Out  of WD 40 and need to fix a squeaky hinge? Take a cucumber slice and rub  it along the problematic hinge, and the squeak will be gone.
 


Stressed  out and don't have time for a massage, facial or visit to the spa? Cut  up an entire cucumber and place it in a boiling pan of water. The  chemicals and nutrients from the cucumber react with the boiling water  and are released into the steam, creating a soothing and relaxing aroma  that has been shown the reduce stress in particular for new mothers and  college students during final exams.
 


Just  finish a business lunch and don't have gum or mints? Take a slice of  cucumber and press it to the roof of your mouth with your tongue for 30  seconds to eliminate bad breath. The cucumber’s phytochemicals kill the  bacteria in your mouth that are responsible for causing bad breath.
 


Looking  for a 'green' way to clean your taps, sinks and other items of  stainless steel? Take a slice of cucumber and rub it on the surface you  want to clean. Not only does this remove years of tarnish and brings  back the shine, it also won't leave streaks and harm you fingers or  fingernails whilst cleaning.
 


Using  a pen and made a mistake? Take the outside of the cucumber and slowly  use it to erase the pen writing, also works great on crayons and markers  children have used to decorate your walls.
 
* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester (Aug 13, 2015)

*Air Conditioning In Cars*

A message from Dr Syed Badar Husain, renowned neurologist in Atlanta.
​ 
Many  people are in their cars first thing in the morning and last thing at  night, 7 days a week. Please do not turn on air conditioning as soon as  you enter the car. 

Open the windows after you enter your car. Wait a couple of minutes and then turn on the air conditioning. 

According  to research, the car's dashboard, seats, air conditioning ducts, in  fact all plastic objects in your vehicle, emit Benzene, a Cancer causing  toxin and that is a strong carcinogen. Take the time to observe the  smell of heated plastic in your car when you open it and before you  start it up. 

In addition to causing cancer, Benzene poisons  your bones, causes anaemia and reduces white blood cells. Prolonged  exposure can cause Leukaemia and increases the risk of some cancers. It  can also cause miscarriages in pregnant women. 

The acceptable  Benzene level indoors is: 50mg per square feet. A car parked indoors,  with windows closed, will contain 400-800 mg of benzene, i.e. eight  times the acceptable level. 

If parked outdoors in the sun, at a  temperature above 60 degrees Fahrenheit, the Benzene level goes up to  2000-4000 mg, forty times the acceptable level. 

People who get into the car, keeping the windows closed, will eventually inhale excessive amounts of the benzene toxin. 

Benzene  is a toxin that affects your kidneys and liver. What's worse, it is  extremely difficult for your body to expel this toxic stuff. 

So  friends, before entering your vehicle please open the windows and  doors. Each time allow a bit of time for the interior to air out and  dispel the deadly stuff. 
Happy and safe driving, always.

* * *​


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 13, 2015)

Benzene is also one of the main ingredients of unleaded petrol,as you fill your tank you force benzene saturated air out of it, face away, keep at arms length and try not to breath it too much. It will dissipate in the open air, but precautions are wise.


----------



## Courtjester (Sep 7, 2015)

*The Health Benefits Of Fruits And Vegetables*​ 

Apples
Protects your heart
Prevents constipation
Blocks diarrhea
Improves lung capacity
Cushions joints
Apricots
Combats cancer
Controls blood pressure
Saves your eyesight
Shields against Alzheimer's
Slows aging process
Artichokes
Aids digestion
Lowers cholesterol
Protects your heart
Stabilizes blood sugar
Guards against liver disease
Avocados
Battles diabetes
Lowers cholesterol
Helps stops strokes
Controls blood pressure
Smoothes skin
Bananas
Protects your heart
Quiets a cough
Strengthens bones
Controls blood pressure
Blocks diarrhea
Beans
Prevents constipation
Helps hemorrhoids
Lowers cholesterol
Combats cancer
Stabilizes blood sugar
Beets
Controls blood pressure
Combats cancer
Strengthens bones
Protects your heart
Aids weight loss
Blueberries
Combats cancer
Protects your heart
Stabilizes blood sugar
Boosts memory
Prevents constipation
Broccoli
Strengthens bones
Saves eyesight
Combats cancer
Protects your heart
Controls blood pressure
Cabbage
Combats cancer
Prevents constipation
Promotes weight loss
Protects your heart
Helps hemorrhoids
Cantaloupe
Saves eyesight
Controls blood pressure
Lowers cholesterol
Combats cancer
Supports immune system
Carrots
Saves eyesight
Protects your heart
Prevents constipation
Combats cancer
Promotes weight loss
Cauliflower
Protects against Prostate Cancer
Combats Breast Cancer
Strengthens bones
Banishes bruises
Guards against heart disease
Cherries
Protects your heart
Combats Cancer
Ends insomnia
Slows aging process
Shields against Alzheimer's
Chestnuts
Promotes weight loss
Protects your heart
Lowers cholesterol
Combats Cancer
Controls blood pressure
Chili peppers
Aids digestion
Soothes sore throat
Clears sinuses
Combats Cancer
Boosts immune system
Figs
Promotes weight loss
Helps stops strokes
Lowers cholesterol
Combats Cancer
Controls blood pressure
Fish
Protects your heart
Boosts memory
Protects your heart
Combats Cancer
Supports immune system
Flax
Aids digestion
Battles diabetes
Protects your heart
Improves mental health
Boosts immune system
Garlic
Lowers cholesterol
Controls blood pressure
Combats cancer
Kills bacteria
Fights fungus
Grapefruit
Protects against heart attacks
Promotes Weight loss
Helps stops strokes
Combats Prostate Cancer
Lowers cholesterol
Grapes
Saves eyesight
Conquers kidney stones
Combats cancer
Enhances blood flow
Protects your heart
Green tea
Combats cancer
Protects your heart
Helps stops strokes
Promotes Weight loss
Kills bacteria
Honey
Heals wounds
Aids digestion
Guards against ulcers
Increases energy
Fights allergies
Lemons
Combats cancer
Protects your heart
Controls blood pressure
Smoothes skin
Stops scurvy
Limes
Combats cancer
Protects your heart
Controls blood pressure
Smoothes skin
Stops scurvy
Mangoes
Combats cancer
Boosts memory
Regulates thyroid
Aids digestion
Shields against Alzheimer's
Mushrooms
Controls blood pressure
Lowers cholesterol
Kills bacteria
Combats cancer
Strengthens bones
Oats
Lowers cholesterol
Combats cancer
Battles diabetes
Prevents constipation
Smoothes skin
Olive oil
Protects your heart
Promotes Weight loss
Combats cancer
Battles diabetes
Smoothes skin
Onions
Reduce risk of heart attack
Combats cancer
Kills bacteria
Lowers cholesterol
Fights fungus
Oranges
Supports immune systems
Combats cancer
Protects your heart
Straightens respiration
 
Peaches
Prevents constipation
Combats cancer
Helps stops strokes
Aids digestion
Helps hemorrhoids
Peanuts
Protects against heart disease
Promotes Weight loss
Combats Prostate Cancer
Lowers cholesterol
Aggravates 
Diverticulitis
Pineapple
Strengthens bones
Relieves colds
Aids digestion
Dissolves warts
Blocks diarrhea
Prunes
Slows aging process
Prevents constipation
Boosts memory
Lowers cholesterol
Protects against heart disease
Rice
Protects your heart
Battles diabetes
Conquers kidney stones
Combats cancer
Helps stops strokes
Strawberries
Combats cancer
Protects your heart
Boosts memory
Calms stress
 
Sweet potatoes
Good for eyesight
Lifts mood
Combats cancer
Strengthens bones
 
Tomatoes
Protects prostate
Combats cancer
Lowers cholesterol
Protects your heart
 
Walnuts
Lowers cholesterol
Combats cancer
Boosts memory
Lifts mood
Protects against heart disease
Water
Promotes Weight loss
Combats cancer
Conquers kidney stones
Smoothes skin
 
Watermelon
Protects prostate
Promotes Weight loss
Lowers cholesterol
Helps stops strokes
Controls blood pressure
Wheat germ
Combats Colon Cancer
Prevents constipation
Lowers cholesterol
Helps stops strokes
Improves digestion
Wheat bran
Combats Colon Cancer
Prevents constipation
Lowers cholesterol
Helps stops strokes
Improves digestion
Yogurt
Guards against ulcers
Strengthens bones
Lowers cholesterol
Supports immune systems
Aids digestion


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2015)

*Pringles Health Warning*

Are You Eating This All-Time Favorite ‘Cancer-in-a-Can’ Snack?

By Dr. Mercola |
​Stackable chips often contain so little actual potato that they cannot, technically, be considered ‘potato chips’ or ‘crisps’. One of the most hazardous ingredients is not intentionally added to them, but rather is a byproduct of the processing. Acrylamide, a cancer-causing and potentially neurotoxic chemical, is created when carbohydrate-rich foods are cooked at high temperatures, whether baked, fried, roasted or toasted. According to a 2005 analysis, ALL potato chip products tested exceeded the legal limit of acrylamide by 39 to 910 times, and baked chip products oftentimes contain more acrylamide than their fried counterparts 

There are more than 800 different heat-induced compounds, 52 of which are potential carcinogens. Three of the most well-known, aside from acrylamide, include Heterocyclic Amines (HCAs), Polycyclic Aromatic Hydrocarbons (PAHs), and Advanced Glycation End Products (AGEs) 

Ideally, you should consume foods that are raw or minimally processed to avoid these types of toxic byproducts of high-heat cooking and processing. The more raw food, the better, but strive to consume at least one-third of your food raw to protect your health 

To understand the nature of Pringles and other stackable chips, forget the notion that they come from actual potatoes in any recognizable way. The Pringles Company (in an effort to avoid taxes levied against ‘luxury foods’ like chips in the UK) once even argued that the potato content of their chips was so low that they are technically not even potato chips. So if they’re not made of potatoes, what are they exactly?

The process begins with a slurry of rice, wheat, corn, and potato flakes that are pressed into shape. This dough-like substance is then rolled out into an ultra-thin sheet cut into chip-cookies by a machine.

According to io9: ‘The chips move forward on a conveyor belt until they’re pressed onto molds, which give them the curve that makes them fit into one another. Those molds move through boiling oil ... Then they’re blown dry, sprayed with powdered flavors, and at last, flipped onto a slower-moving conveyor belt in a way that allows them to stack. From then on, it’s into the cans ... and off towards the innocent mouths of the consumers.’ 

I suspect nearly everyone reading this likely enjoys the taste of potato chips. However, they are clearly one of the most toxic processed foods you can eat, whether they’re made from actual potato shavings or not. There’s a great deal more where this came from.

From http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/11/07/the-shocking-true-story-of-how-pringles-are-made.aspx?e_cid=20111107_DNL_art_1

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 26, 2015)

_*Attention All Travellers*_
​ 
While travelling ignorance can be particularly costly. The first step towards avoiding the loss of valuable items is an awareness that nothing is safe in checked baggage. If you have to any of them with you, keep them in your hand luggage where you can constantly keep an eye on them. 

The video shows how thieves easily open locked suitcases and bags, at airports or anywhere else, without the owner ever finding out. That’s why so many people have had things missing from  their baggage, even when it was received at the arrival port – only seemingly unopened  and untouched. 

How do thieves go about it? With the greatest of ease, so please take this thought with you whenever you are away from home. Whilst staying in a hotel, many lock their valuables in their suitcases when they go out, thinking that they will be safe. After watching the video you are sure to never do that again. 
Please follow the link below:

‘Breaking Into Suitcases’

* * *​


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2015)

??^^. A 're-run'?


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> ??^^. A 're-run'?



Yes, it is. Thank you for drawing my attention to it. I have had a look at Cj's posting and found that the link is no longer available, so offering it again seems justified.


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 27, 2016)

*Second EU Referendum



*
​ If you are one of the British citizens who do not want to leave the European Union and have not yet signed the petition for a second referendum, please follow the link below:
‘Brexit Petition’

Click the green button ‘Sign here’ and follow the instructions.

The petition at this moment has already 3,837,822 signatures.​ 
We, the undersigned, call upon HM Government to implement a rule that if the remain or leave vote is less than 60% based a turnout less than 75% there should be another referendum.

With love – Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 14, 2016)

*Bananas*

Interesting Facts About This Fruit



​ 
Never put bananas in the refrigerator. But do you know why? Bananas will ripen at room temperature, away from heat or direct sun. Don’t refrigerate under-ripe bananas because they’ll never get any riper. Once they get to the right stage, however, you can put them in the refrigerator for up to two weeks. The outside will turn black, but the fruit is still quite edible. If you end up with a lot of overripe bananas and can’t bear to make another loaf of banana bread, cut them into chunks, wrap them in plastic wrap and put them in the freezer. When you want a sweet treat this summer, just pop one into your mouth.

Bananas contain three natural sugars - sucrose, fructose and glucose combined with fibre. A banana gives an instant, sustained and substantial boost of energy.

Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute workout. No wonder the banana is the number one fruit with the world’s leading athletes.

But energy isn’t the only way a banana can help us keep fit. It can be used to overcome or prevent a substantial number of illnesses and conditions, which makes it a useful addition to our daily food intake. Depression: According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.

PMS: Forget the pills - eat a banana. The vitamin B6 it contains regulates blood glucose levels, which can affect your mood.

Anaemia: High in iron, bananas can stimulate the production of haemoglobin in the blood and so helps in cases of anemia.

Blood Pressure: This unique tropical fruit is extremely high in potassium yet low in salt, making it perfect to beat blood pressure. So much so, the US Food and Drug Administration has just allowed the banana industry to make official claims for the fruit’s ability to reduce the risk of blood pressure and stroke.

Brain Power: 200 students at a Twickenham (Middlesex) school ( England ) were helped through their exams this year by eating bananas at breakfast, break, and lunch in a bid to boost their brain power. Research has shown that the potassium-packed fruit can assist learning by making pupils more alert.

Constipation: High in fibre, including bananas in the diet can help restore normal bowel action, helping to overcome the problem without resorting to laxatives.

Hangovers: One of the quickest ways of curing a hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with honey.. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system.

Heartburn: Bananas have a natural antacid effect in the body, so if you suffer from heartburn, try eating a banana for soothing relief.

Morning Sickness: Snacking on bananas between meals helps to keep blood sugar levels up and avoid morning sickness.

Mosquito bites: Before reaching for the insect bite cream, try rubbing the affected area with the inside of a banana skin. Many people find it amazingly successful at reducing swelling and irritation.

Nerves: Bananas are high in B vitamins that help calm the nervous system.

Overweight and at work?: Studies at the Institute of Psychology in Austria found pressure at work leads to gorging on comfort food like chocolate and chips. Looking at 5,000 hospital patients, researchers found the most obese were more likely to be in high-pressure jobs. The report concluded that, to avoid panic-induced food cravings, we need to control our blood sugar levels by snacking on high carbohydrate foods every two hours to keep levels steady.

Ulcers: The banana is used as the dietary food against intestinal disorders because of its soft texture and smoothness. It is the only raw fruit that can be eaten without distress in over-chronicler cases. It also neutralises over-acidity and reduces irritation by coating the lining of the stomach.

Temperature control: Many other cultures see bananas as a ‘cooling’ fruit that can lower both the physical and emotional temperature of expectant mothers. In Thailand pregnant women eat bananas to ensure their baby is born with a cool temperature.

Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD): Bananas can help SAD sufferers because they contain the natural mood enhancer tryptophan.

Smoking Tobacco Use: Bananas can also help people who are trying to give up smoking. The B6, B12 they contain, as well as the potassium and magnesium found in them, help the body recover from the effects of nicotine withdrawal.

Stress: Potassium is a vital mineral, which helps normalize the heartbeat, sends oxygen to the brain and regulates your body’s water balance. When we are stressed, our metabolic rate rises, thereby reducing our potassium levels. These can be rebalanced with the help of a high-potassium banana snack.

Strokes: According to research in The New England Journal of Medicine, eating bananas as part of a regular diet can cut the risk of death by strokes by as much as forty percent.

Warts: Those keen on natural alternatives swear that if you want to kill off a wart, take a piece of banana skin and place it on the wart, with the yellow side out. Carefully hold the skin in place with a plaster or surgical tape! Renew the peace of banana skin each day and repeat the process for thirty days. Twice over I have successfully removed a particularly unsightly wart in this manner.

It seems that bananas really are a natural remedy for many ills. When you compare it to an apple, it has four times the protein, twice the carbohydrate, three times the phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and twice the other vitamins and minerals. It is also rich in potassium and is one of the best value foods around. Maybe it’s time to change that well-known phrase to: ‘A banana a day keeps the doctor away!’

Finally, for a quick shine on your shoes, take the inside of a banana peel and rub the shoe with it. Polish with a dry cloth.
* * *​


----------

